# Poll:  Should the UN/NATO/US/Someone Create a No-Fly Zone Over Libya?



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41952726/ns/world_news-mideast/n_africa/

No-fly zone over Libya... what do you think should it be done?  Who should do it?  What would it accomplish?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 7, 2011)

I voted no, but don't care as long as we are not involved.
Where would ground based aircraft be located at? or do we just plant a carrier Battle Group off shore for the next 10 years.
Would we actually engage Libyian aircraft, or is our presence supposed to scare somebody.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 7, 2011)

No. It's a Libyan problem, the Libyans need to find their own solution.

The only time I would endorse a NFZ is if a transport AC needs to go in to to get civvies out.


----------



## tmroun01 (Mar 7, 2011)

The U.S. should not get involved with anything that happens in Libya. Now if the UN wants to get involved w/o U.S. support let them. However I don't think most people who want the NFZ don't know the half of what it takes to implement one. Such as destroying Libyan AA defenses, Aircraft, getting aircraft into the AO, etc, etc... 2cents


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 7, 2011)

I voted yes, I think it needs to be done but I think it's about time some one else takes the lead.  Most of the regulars at the table are busy sorting out other shitholes around the world.  It's either a no fly zone or feed the locals the munitions they need to get the job done.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 8, 2011)

But they won't even accept an envoy or "envoy" what makes you think that they'll accept a NFZ without their permission?


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 8, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> But they won't even accept an envoy or "envoy" what makes you think that they'll accept a NFZ without their permission?



By force, "take away" both sides air and anti air assets.  Fuck 'em!  But according to some of the latest reports, the rebels want a NFZ.

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/article/950261--rebels-pin-hopes-on-warplanes?bn=1

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/03/07/eveningnews/main20040323.shtml


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 8, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> By force, "take away" both sides air and anti air assets.  Fuck 'em!  But according to some of the latest reports, the rebels want a NFZ.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/world/article/950261--rebels-pin-hopes-on-warplanes?bn=1
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/03/07/eveningnews/main20040323.shtml



Gee, go figure.
He's using the airforce to stop the rebels, so they want us to win their war for them.
Then they can accept money from us and go to the UN and complain about the imperial US.
Nope, this is a civil war, and we should not get involved.


----------



## Dame (Mar 8, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Gee, go figure.
> He's using the airforce to stop the rebels, so they want us to win their war for them.
> Then they can accept money from us and go to the UN and complain about the imperial US.
> Nope, this is a civil war, and we should not get involved.


And then, post war, they will want the U.S. to reimburse them for damages to military assets that the new government will expect to inherit.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 8, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> By force, "take away" both sides air and anti air assets.  Fuck 'em!  But according to some of the latest reports, the rebels want a NFZ.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/world/article/950261--rebels-pin-hopes-on-warplanes?bn=1
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/03/07/eveningnews/main20040323.shtml



We don't even know who the rebels are properly. They could be anybody. There could be a number of groups involved. Who knows. Let it settle. They've got MANPADS, they'll be OK.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Stay out of it, there's enough to deal with out being drawn into another country's drama.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 8, 2011)

I said yes..but let Britain and France do it since they want it.  Everyone else gets to sit this one out.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I voted no.  Any attempt by a foreign country to help the Libyan resistance will simultaneously delegitimize that resistance element IMO.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 8, 2011)

no... russia and china don't want US in the Mediterranean AO


----------



## Scotth (Mar 8, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> I voted no. Any attempt by a foreign country to help the Libyan resistance will simultaneously delegitimize that resistance element IMO.



Exactly. Feed the rebels weapons and ammo and other way behind the scene help but let them fight there fight. The rebels are winning the battles and control a lot of land already. They are withstanding the air attacks. It might take a few days or it might take a few months but they have the intiative today.

Establishing a NoFly Zone would save lives but there is no need to get involved especially when are involvement is not even wanted.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Scotth said:


> Exactly. Feed the rebels weapons and ammo and other way behind the scene help but let them fight there fight. The rebels are winning the battles and control a lot of land already. They are withstanding the air attacks. It might take a few days or it might take a few months but they have the intiative today.
> 
> Establishing a NoFly Zone would save lives but there is no need to get involved especially when are involvement is not even wanted.



Agreed but if they win then there will be a need to step in with aid and to help them to establish themselves as a stable nation.  What you suggested has been done before with zero follow through and its still a mess.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I voted no, I don't give a 'flying' fuck about Libya...lol


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 8, 2011)

With the Middle East, "No good deed goes unpunished"


----------



## 0699 (Mar 8, 2011)

SOWT said:


> *I voted no, but don't care as long as we are not involved.*
> Where would ground based aircraft be located at? or do we just plant a carrier Battle Group off shore for the next 10 years.
> Would we actually engage Libyian aircraft, or is our presence supposed to scare somebody.



Bingo.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 8, 2011)

You can't start feeding them guns n ammo like it's a shoot at the range and you want to get into their pants. We still don't know who these guys fully are or who they'll turn out to be. Make them a client after AFTER the fact if need be but right now let's just watch.

Besides, they've got all the guns n ammo they need right now.


----------



## tmroun01 (Mar 8, 2011)

Scotth said:


> Exactly. Feed the rebels weapons and ammo and other way behind the scene help but let them fight there fight. The rebels are winning the battles and control a lot of land already. They are withstanding the air attacks. It might take a few days or it might take a few months but they have the intiative today.
> 
> Establishing a NoFly Zone would save lives but there is no need to get involved especially when are involvement is not even wanted.


Didn't the U.S. feed a certain group of rebels during the 80's? How did that turn out for us?


----------



## Scotth (Mar 8, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Agreed but if they win then there will be a need to step in with aid and to help them to establish themselves as a stable nation. What you suggested has been done before with zero follow through and its still a mess.



I here what your sayin.  After the fighting is done I absolutely agree we will need follow through to prevent radicals from stepping into the void.  What form that aid comes from will probably have to be more international.  A US led effort will only hurt the effort but I'm sure much of the money will come from the US.  The country can't be allowed to become another lawless Somolia.

I think our country has a vested interest in a stable Ghadfiless Libya but I don't think we can lead any efforts militarily or humanitarian unless things change and the Libyan's ask for our help.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 8, 2011)

tmroun01 said:


> Didn't the U.S. feed a certain group of rebels during the 80's? How did that turn out for us?



Horribly because there was no follow through after the Soviets left Afghanistan.  The same thing could happen to Libya that happened to Lebanon.  Isreal levels have of southern Lebanon with our help and then we walked away.  Hezzbollah stepped into the vaccuum and now they are running the country.  If our country learned anything over the last 30 years it's just because the fighting stops doesn't mean the problem is solved.


----------



## QC (Mar 8, 2011)

No.


----------

